# Watch this ---> Before you buy a car for uber !!



## AceManShow (Sep 24, 2015)

* Watch this ---> Before you buy a car for uber !!*


----------



## Uber_Saab (Aug 20, 2015)

ITs' so CUUUUUUTE!

Said no passenger ever.


----------



## limepro (Mar 7, 2015)

Ace Richards is that you?


----------



## AceManShow (Sep 24, 2015)

limepro said:


> Ace Richards is that you?


It's not AceRichards sorry


----------



## Fauxknight (Aug 12, 2014)

AceManShow said:


> * Watch this ---> Before you buy a car for uber !!*


Yes, because Uber will have these on the road in the next year or two, causing any vehicle choice we make now to be obsolete.


----------



## doyousensehumor (Apr 13, 2015)

I would feel like a real man being seen in one of those


----------



## ColdRider (Oct 19, 2015)

I can't wait!


----------



## UberLefty (Oct 8, 2015)

Fauxknight said:


> Yes, because Uber will have these on the road in the next year or two, causing any vehicle choice we make now to be obsolete.


A year or two? Doubtful. Volvo and Mercedes can't even make self driving cars that don't run people over yet. This is infant tech that is going to take time to develop, and more than likely will need tons of safety testing in the wake of the accidents at Volvo (where the developers were run over by their own car).


----------



## Fauxknight (Aug 12, 2014)

UberLefty said:


> A year or two? Doubtful. Volvo and Mercedes can't even make self driving cars that don't run people over yet. This is infant tech that is going to take time to develop, and more than likely will need tons of safety testing in the wake of the accidents at Volvo (where the developers were run over by their own car).


You may want to turn up the sensitivity on your sarcasm detecor...or if you're just responding to respond then all is good.


----------



## UberLefty (Oct 8, 2015)

Just upping my post count, and educating those who are buying this stuff.


----------



## ColdRider (Oct 19, 2015)

UberLefty said:


> A year or two? Doubtful. Volvo and Mercedes can't even make self driving cars that don't run people over yet. This is infant tech that is going to take time to develop, and more than likely will need tons of safety testing in the wake of the accidents at Volvo (where the developers were run over by their own car).


Lmao


----------



## 2oo2rude (Oct 28, 2015)

Yeah it would take more then 2 years. I give it about 5.


----------



## Rivmage (Oct 15, 2015)

Honda says 2030 before self driving cars hit the main stream.


----------



## KGB7 (Apr 23, 2015)

2150 in DC. 

Do to the rush hour human foot traffic in DC, humans are years away from programing any computer that will drive a self driving car. We have to run red lights to make turns during rush hour. Self driving cars will only create even MORE traffic for hours.


----------

